# The "Must-Knows"



## dfs (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi all,

I am relatively new to classical music, and rather uneducated on the subject, but I very much enjoy it.

I was hoping people could share their pieces that I 'must know' or 'must hear' in their opinions.

I also very much enjoy Chopin's nocturnes, if anyone has recommendations that are similar to those works.


Thanks in advance!

-Dan


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Hi dfs,

We are currently creating our recommended lists for symphonies and operas, they are well under way. Go to the opera and orchestral music forums and you can use the list-in-progress to start.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

For 1 work each of Bach, Beethoven and Mozart I suggest the Goldberg Variations, Symphony No. 9 "Choral" and Requiem.
Works you might like if you like Chopin's Nocturnes are Griegs Lyric Pieces, Mendelssohn's Songs without words and also check out Chopin and Rachmaninovs Preludes.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes, definitely Grieg's Lyric Pieces. Also, Grieg's Ballade.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

If I were to pick 15 Starter Pieces from the whole of Western Art Music that represent as many eras and genres as possible and still be accessible as well as full of artistic merit.......boy this is going to be hard.

All these are instrumental orchestral compositions. Vocal works and chamber works would be another list entirely.

Bach - Brandenburg Concerto #2
Haydn - Symphony #104
Mozart - Clarinet Concerto
Beethoven - Symphony #5
Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
Berlioz - Symphony Fantastique
Brahms - Symphony #4
Dvorak - Symphony #9
Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto #2
Debussy - Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring
Holst - The Planets
Shostakovich - Symphony #5
Copland - Appalachian Spring


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

Dan,

Here's my "probably should" for you: listen to a lot of music and thereby create your own "must" list.

It'll be fun!!

Michael


----------

